# Help with vpncwatch

## ASID

Hi,

I was looking for a way to keep alive my vpn connection (usually drops after 30 minutes of inactivity) and I found vpncwatch.

The description states: "A keepalive daemon for vpnc on Linux systems". 

I have configured my /etc/vpnc/default.conf so I usually just type vpnc to connect to the vpn.

Now, vpncwatch says to type something like:

```

$ vpncwatch vpnc /etc/vpnc/default.conf

```

Tried this, also tried without the conf file and some other compinations. Nothing!

Has anyone used it, or knows how to configure it?

Any hints would be helpful!

Thanks

----------

## Januszzz

Any hint, you say...

ok, I'm using kvnpc and it allows to ping a remote host to test if it works. That's why the connection remains stable even when *nothing* (we know that's not really true) is going on.

When configuring vpnc there should have been such option too.

----------

## ASID

Thanks Januszzz,

I use:

```

vpnc --dpd-idle 0

```

because I found in the manual that:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --dpd-idle <0,10-86400>
> 
>               Send DPD packet after not receiving anything for <idle> seconds.  Use 0 to disable
> ...

 

where DPD stand for Dead Peer Detection.

Still, my vpn drops after some time. That's why I was looking for a method to keep it alive.

Maybe kvpnc uses some other option I am not aware of.   :Confused: 

----------

